# hello mouse fanciers



## funchy (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, everyone!

As you can probably assume, I also love mice! 

I have bred mice to show standards since 98 or 99, though I've had them as pets before. I started out trained under Little Mouse Club (LMC) and Rats & Mouse Fanciers (RMFE) standards -- the only two east coast clubs back when I first got into breeding to Standards. I've also been trained to judge. I help organize rodent fests (www.rodentclub.org) which is usually held in the mid-Atlantic region. I've driven as far away as Chicago to show my animals. I took Best in Show with Little Mouse Club last time I showed mice there - a million years ago. I've been doing mice long enough to have "outlived" clubs. LMC unfortunately ended with the passing of its founder, Wanda Wilson. RMFE as an organization dissolved years ago, and stopped doing shows, though I am still in touch with the founder. Rodent Club started growing in the meantime, to offer a place to show other species, since most people who have mice also have interest in other species. Our first meets were in peoples' homes, but grew so big we had to rent halls. We've been doing it for a good decade now. The Rodent Club has hosted mouse standard, rat standard, all species "fun" shows, and rat agility. Unfortunately in the past few years fewer mice people have wanted to get into formal showing. We've talked about bringing mouse shows back to Rodent Club events, but we just can't get enough entries. Perhaps some of you might be interested in bringing mice shows back to the area?

The name I bred under was "Mus Mus Rodenty" (MUS). At the moment I am not breeding anything. I don't have the time to place my offspring into good homes & I don't cull (as in killing), so it doesn't make sense for me to get over moused. I am also unfortunately in a semi-rural area, making placing pet mice into good homes a challenge. I'd be interested to hear others' ideas on how to place mice? I just don't have the time anymore to travel to meet people.

In the past, I had bred most every variety. While not everyone may agree with me, I bred both English Type and American Type mice. American type isn't recognized in all clubs, but it's not "just any old petshop mouse". After years of experience with both, I just preferred those not highly interbred with the mice from England, i.e. a good American standard mouse. I will save my reasons for a discussion for another day.

I was intrigued by less common varieties. Over the years I had the wonderful opportunity to work with what I believe to be three distinct varieties of hairless. I also located manx mice from a pet shop supplier in another state many many years ago. Where he got them from I have no idea. Trouble was his mice were all agouti, tiny, and highly inbred. So I out-crossed for color, and I shared the mice with everyone I could find in hopes of keeping the gene in our pet mouse fancy. There was also a breeder who had an interesting ear mutation which you might've heard called "dumbo" - a really unusual head-set. I secured one of those mice, but I wasn't able to reproduce the results. Last I heard the funny-ear mutation vanished, and I wonder if anyone knows for sure? I really enjoyed the mutation Mike Chiodo introduced into the fancy, which we lovingly call "Mikemice".

I'm interested in genetics, disease tracking,and breeding for health. I believe part of temperament is genetics, and a truly mean animal should not be used for breeding no matter how rare the variety. I like to read up on & study Animal Behaviorism, in topics such as Classical & Operant Conditioning and ethology. I attend the annual Clicker Expo (positive rewards based training conference for all species). I've met people who have used this approach to teach rats agility. I know mice could be taught to do agility, too -- It's on my list of things to try one of these days when I get time.

I've also bred rats (at the time to RMFE standard), spinies, and degus. But I no longer breed them, and all the adults have passed away from old age. When I'm not occupied with rodents, I do animal rescue work for horses & pets.

I am a friendly person and I'm happy to chat with anyone. I just may be slow to respond right now due to my other obligations, so please be patient with me.

Nice to meet you all!
~May


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello May and welcome! You sound as though you have some good background knowledge with mice and that`s lovely to hear. I adore mice and have kept them as pets only for around ten years now. I like to rehome them rather than breed them!

I`m sure you will enjoy the forum.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------

